# 1969 ford 4500 will not move?



## jimmyjam (Apr 25, 2012)

hi.how are ya?new to the site with a question.......my father and i have a 69 4500 ford...he was useing it and it started to shutter like and will not move in any gear...removed the trans filter and started it with no fluid anywhere..i got under it and thru a cover can turn the torque converter and nothing else moves....this is a power reversing 4 speed trans.....we are going to pull the motor but dont even know what were looking for.....if anyone has a clue please let me know ,,,thank you for your input.......


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Quote: "removed the trans filter and started it with no fluid anywhere.."

Assuming your hydraulic fluid reservoir is full, with "no fluid anywhere", then it must be the pump is bad. Do you know where the pump draws fluid? On my tractor the hydraulic reservoir is the rear differential reservoir, but your's is probably quite different.

Maybe the pump has lost prime? Suction (o-ring) leak? Plugged suction screen?? 

You can take a pressure reading from the fitting off the tube that can be accessed by removing the plate on the bottom of the bell housing.


----------

